# DOOR Rack Painter



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

HEY has anybody checked this out yet . 
http://youtu.be/D026SkHq4AE
Looks promising ? I talk to the Guy . spray both sides at a time . 
625.00 for 1 dry rack and 1 spray rack . 
if anybody tried theses let me know .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hard to get over that whole move them while they're wet thing. Is he just shooting fast dry lacquer or what?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds expensive to me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> sounds expensive to me.


Yeah, we built some with several 2x4s and a bunch of 1x2s...15 years ago. We still use in on a regular bases. I'm also puzzled by the idea of flipping them over as soon as one side is shot.

We shoot them one side at a time. We've got some lazy suzan setups that let us rotate the doors so we can get all of the edges and mouldings/shoulders.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Yeah, we built some with several 2x4s and a bunch of 1x2s...15 years ago. We still use in on a regular bases. I'm also puzzled by the idea of flipping them over as soon as one side is shot.
> 
> We shoot them one side at a time. We've got some lazy suzan setups that let us rotate the doors so we can get all of the edges and mouldings/shoulders.


Got any pics? I' ve been thinking about building a set up to spray cabinet doors.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Got any pics? I' ve been thinking about building a set up to spray cabinet doors.


I don't, but think of a pocket comb stood on end. We have them in pairs, so we can adjust the distance between them, depending on what we're painting. Each frame is about 6 feet tall, made of a pair of 2x4s. Sandwiched between them, the "teeth of comb", are 32" pieces of 1x2, spaced about 3 1/2 inches apart. We set up a pair of these, with an "x" of 1x2 between them at the appropriate distance. We've been using them for cabinet doors, siding, and trim for years. We added some casters on the bottom of each rack so we can fill it, then wheel it out of the way.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Door tree*

Setting the wet doors on the metal would leave a mark on the door and also you would probably have to clean the paint off of the rod after each use.
*This setup uses dowels. Main thing is drilling the holes at exactly or close to 90 degrees with a drill bit that is 1/16 inch larger than dowels. Choose straight dowels.*


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Setting the wet doors on the metal would leave a mark on the door and also you would probably have to clean the paint off of the rod after each use.
> *This setup uses dowels. Main thing is drilling the holes at exactly or close to 90 degrees with a drill bit that is 1/16 inch larger than dowels. Choose straight dowels.*


We have some like that ("MkI"), but using 1x2s instead of dowels. The newer (MkII) only loads from one side.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The door rack thing , I talk to him . He has tried everything in terms of products . Oil stain, latex 
Etc . They ride on the edge of the doors , I guess just barley enough to hold and not cause a mark.
625 for 1 rack and spray stand . Holds 18 doors .

There's a lot of videos , of him using them. 
Doing a job now with 40 doors . 
To much money with Christmas coming up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks like his rods are bent. Meaning to lite of rods. I agree on flipping and painting . I have use rods wood strips screwed to saw horses with tape over them at spray stations. For over spay build up.
David


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the bend is intentional to ensure doors only touch at the edge. A straight rod would not work.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking at purchasing something like this. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this spraying/drying system in the last year that they could add.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I think the bend is intentional to ensure doors only touch at the edge. A straight rod would not work.


I was about to thank this post again but realized I did a year ago. Lol.


----------



## artistli11 (May 22, 2015)

*It works great!*

This door rack painter has made painting of doors much faster and easier, painting both sides works really nice.:thumbsup:

The bent rods touch a slight part of the edges, but I just easily patch it, most of the time it's not even necessary. 







It's very space efficient and really holds 9 full size doors and 18 cabinet!
And being adjustable makes it capable of putting different size cabinet doors at the same time.

I ended up ordering an extra set of dry racks because now I go faster, and enjoy so much doing cabinets now.:thumbup::thumbup:

I truly recommend this system from amateurs to professionals. :thumbup:


----------

